

The Xbox One will always be listening to you, in your own home - trendspotter
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/21/4352596/the-xbox-one-is-always-listening
... "the new Xbox will always be listening to you, even when it's turned off. The reason for always-on listening mode is simple; Microsoft wants the new Xbox to respond quickly and naturally to you, whenever you need it."
======
ignostic
In order for any third-party eavesdropping to happen, the Xbox would first
need the capability to transmit information while turned off. I seriously
doubt it has that ability, let alone a relevant vulnerability. Microsoft's
response will hopefully confirm that they couldn't use the Kinect as a
recording device while off, even if they wanted to.

By the way, there's a much more real threat that we ignore every day. Most
laptops have webcams and microphones that can and have been used to watch and
listen to unsuspecting users.

~~~
trendspotter
Your last point is sadly spot on. BTW Upcoming smartphones with Qualcomm chips
will also have a always-on listening mode called "Snapdragon Voice
Activation". [http://www.qualcomm.com/media/blog/2013/02/20/snapdragon-
wak...](http://www.qualcomm.com/media/blog/2013/02/20/snapdragon-wakes-mobile-
world-snapdragon-voice-activation)

P.S. Here are some voice commands for the Xbox One
[http://www.stuff.tv/news/computers-and-consoles/news-
nugget/...](http://www.stuff.tv/news/computers-and-consoles/news-nugget/xbox-
one-is-always-on-always-listening)

